# Zuki Audio still in business?



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

I see the website is still up, but doesn't appear that they've been on the forum for a few months. Considering the Eleets for my upcoming build, but don't want to make the investment if they're not going to be around for support down the road.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

he is, and ive heard theres a new line of amps in the works as well


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

I just wish they can publish some real or even approximate power output. People in many different industries need to know accurate information or are not allowed to touch it. Most of us can accept a plus minus small percentage of variation but it must not be too far off.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

diy.phil said:


> I just wish they can publish some real or even approximate power output. People in many different industries need to know accurate information or are not allowed to touch it. Most of us can accept a plus minus small percentage of variation but it must not be too far off.



you mean if you blow a speaker, the manufacturer can't refuse service because you toasted it, when you can claim your amp is rated for 5W/channel?

haah..


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

I thought it's 1 watt and my fridge is louder!


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeh the power rating thing bugs me aswel but his company his awkwardness


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

But you get or used to get some badassed CDs.

If anyone out there has any Zuki CDs could you make me a copy? Mine are not playable anymore and they were my favorite CDs to demo with.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Is the Eleet small mono a class A/B or D?


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I've ran the Eleets 5 channel and have the class D 5 channel in my car right now. 

The Eleets 5 channel is a class A/B for the front and rear and real world power is about [email protected] ohm and the sub channel is class D and is about [email protected]

The class D 5 channel is closer to [email protected] ohms and the sub channel is [email protected] I'm running the sub channel at 1.5ohms. 
Great amps and great CD's


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I have to say I really like how his amps look though I've never heard one play still 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

How about the small mono...


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

I've looked for recent posts/threads by Boostedrex, and he hasn't had any activity since the middle of December. I also haven't received replies from him or Zuki's main site from inquiries that I've made. Just wondering what's up. Really interested in these amps, but I can't say I'm feeling much confidence in the support side of the product.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I was recently shopping for another amp, and the delay in response and general lack of information steered me in another direction. However, I owned an Eleets 4 channel for many years and it was a very good amp. If you can get one I'm sure you'll be happy with it, but it may be easier to try to buy one used than to get in touch with Zuki for a new one.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Have to say it's got me looking at some of my other options out there...


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

firebri said:


> Is the Eleet small mono a class A/B or D?





firebri said:


> I've looked for recent posts/threads by Boostedrex, and he hasn't had any activity since the middle of December. I also haven't received replies from him or Zuki's main site from inquiries that I've made. Just wondering what's up. Really interested in these amps, but I can't say I'm feeling much confidence in the support side of the product.




I'm pretty sure the small mono is class A/B. Yes Zuki Audio is still in business. I've bought three amps from him in the last two weeks. He doesn't always return emails right away but he does return them in time. I do know that he's very busy lately with business, so maybe you should post your questions here. There are many of us on the site who use or have used Zuki amps. Great products.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

It's difficult to be patient with this hobby, that's why I chose the PDX that I have. But, if the Zuki would have had the same immediate availability as the PDX, I would have chosen the Zuki. My Eleets amp was just about perfect for what I look for in an amp. 

If you aren't in a huge hurry, wait it out, you'll get a great amp and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Totally not in a hurry. Will be piecing this system together over the next year a component or two at a time. Also looking pretty hard at the Zed amps. No shortage of info on that site, and seems to have an equally dedicated following. As you can tell, I'm kind of drawn to the more obscure brands. Although I'm also looking at Arc as well.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

To those of you out there running these amps...can you share your set-up/thoughts about them? Looking specifically at the Eleets 4 channel and Small Mono...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

They're great Amos, albeit huge. But transparent, loads of power, and reliable. I liked mine except for the size 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Size doesn't matter 

My potential system is evolving...still haven't heard anything back from my inquiries on the Zuki sight, but still remain very interested. Is Boostedrex still the sales and marketing guy, or have things changed over there?

What are you running with your Zuki?


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

If your wanting the Eleets 4 channel and the small mono why not go with his Eleets 5 channel. I ran that same amp active to my Focal Utopia 165W setup and the sub channel to a single 8W7 and it sounded amazing. I'm a SQ and a bass head and wanted a little more and that why I went to his class D 5 channel and traded up to two 10W7's and the same front stage. Couldn't be happier with my setup. Now if I could just find time to finish cosmetic pieces in the trunk id be done.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes still in business. 

Ran both Eleets 4 channel and hybrid 5 channel. Plenty of very clean power out of either one! I'm sure any of the a/b class amps would sound just as great. That's why I'm running a pair of the hybrid 5 channels. 

Never tried any of the class d amps but I can't imagine they wouldn't sound great as well. 

Patrick is a great guy, talk to him every now and then via email. I can't wait for the new line to come out!!!


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

I know there is a new line of Zuki amps coming out soon, and I have heard they are going to be all class D.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Still no reply from inquiries made three weeks ago. Emailed Zed about his amps and got a reply within a day. A very long reply! Still haven't written off Zuki, but I'm definately giving some of his competitors a hard look. Just wondering what happened to Boostedrex...he seemed quite active on the forums providing lots of good Zuki info a few months ago, but appears to have dropped off...


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

firebri said:


> Still no reply from inquiries made three weeks ago. Emailed Zed about his amps and got a reply within a day. A very long reply! Still haven't written off Zuki, but I'm definately giving some of his competitors a hard look. Just wondering what happened to Boostedrex...he seemed quite active on the forums providing lots of good Zuki info a few months ago, but appears to have dropped off...


Please be cautious of Zed!


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

I've definitely picked up that vibe from some of the members on here. I've pretty much narrowed my amp selection to Zuki, Zed, or JL Audio HD. I have to say I'm a little insecure about buying an amp from a company that basically consists of a single individual. No doubt that they make a quality product, just no sure about support down the road if they should decide to close up shop. It doesn't help that you don't get a response from repeated inquiries. Not a very good way to do business. Don't think that would be an issue with a large company like JL.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

He's alive! Got a reply from Patrick/Zuki today. Very short...advising me to wait until his new line of amps comes out. Of course, he didn't indicate when that might be. Such a tease  Fortunately I will not be ready to purchase my amps for a little while yet. Still compiling the rest of the system. Research/suspense continues...


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Did he say if they were class A/B or D?


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

gijoe said:


> Please be cautious of Zed!



Why? I have zero complaints with my Zed amps


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

Whats wrong with Zed Audio?

I am seriously considering getting some Zed amps! The feedback I have received from Steve has been really great as well so far!


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

I have to agree...I emailed him a few weeks ago and got a fast, very detailed reply. Opposite from my Zuki experience so far. Part of the fun of this hobby is learning and pouring over stats and information, when a company gives you little or no information about their product, I for one am left a bit unfulfilled.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Perhaps that's part of the appeal of the Zuki products...the mystique of speculation. It definitely fuels interest...not to mention the obvious quality of his products. Maybe he's the smart one...


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

Depends on who you ask. I've encountered some who have a polar opposite opinion on Zuki. When all you have to sell your amps are "it sounds good," you really can't sell everyone.

I, personally, went Zed in the end for the form factor and efficiency. Not easy to find a AB front (Boston)/ 2K substage (Zed) that can be run on completely stock electrical


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Zed does offer some impressive products. I also appreciate the abundance of information on his website, and his fast response to inquiries. In the end, that may be what brings me to choose his amps for my build.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Zed makes awesome amplifiers. Don't let anybody tell you otherwise. I've owned at least 6 of them over the years. If you ever call Stephen Mantz and he has time to talk you owe it to yourself to listen.

Zuki also makes awesome amplifiers, but the history is shorter, the company is smaller, and the marketing is pretty much just word-of-mouth. I consider the two companies similar just in different stages of evolution. Zed started making amps for other companies before branding them as his own. Zuki mainly focuses on self-branded small production runs that are built on-demand. Sonically, I prefer Zuki over Zed's current offering. But 6 years ago I would've put my Zed Deuce with Burr-Brown upgrade against any amp on the market.

You can't go wrong with either. But with Zuki, you will have to wait until Patrick is ready to release the new line. He's a perfectionist and he won't release them until he's ready and he may not build any more amps until then. Who knows. But once you get that "Fragibility" box on your doorstep welcome to the club! You'll never leave. I've bought 6 so far...


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Well said. I find both these companies fascinating in their own way. I could probably be happy with either. As I've posted before...I'm putting my next system together one component at a time...because of this, I'm able to take my time and space out the cost. Amplifiers will be my last purchase, so I've got some time. Hopefully we won't have to wait to long to see what Zuki has up his sleeve. The other contenders are all pretty well known to me at this point.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/154414-whats-fair-reasonable.html

Here is a rundown of my issues. I have read about many others having terrible experiences with dealing with these two people. I'm sure if you get a good amp you'll be happy, BUT if you need any service from Zed you will be extremely unhappy. At 30 years old, dealing with Zed audio was the single worst consumer experience of my life.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I have never had any issues with Patrick or Zuki at all.

Every time I have emailed him he has responded.

Let it be known I have never purchased directly from Zuki so all my purchases have been second hand. Still never once has he never not responded to an email! Always replied to emails and concerns within a day or two.

Very cool guy to talk to with, much knowledge to share. With his car audio line and otherwise!


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

firebri said:


> Zed does offer some impressive products. I also appreciate the abundance of information on his website, and his fast response to inquiries. In the end, that may be what brings me to choose his amps for my build.



I have a pair of the hybrid 5 channels and will never get rid of them. No matter what I run in my setup I will more than likely keep them!!

Even if I do ever find the 10 channel for sale I'd never sell the hybrids!


On the other hand yes.........Zed builds some amazing amplifiers, always have and always will!

I have many of them sitting in the garage! They will more than likely sit there until other future builds! Both are amazing a amps! You can't go wrong either way!!


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

I've ran two Zuki's in a row. The hybrid and now the Class D 5 channel. This thing is a Beast!! Love it and it will go into my new truck next year. I want to try a Zed, but don't have the need for it right with all the spare amps I have sitting in my garage.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

question on zuki eleets amps. 

in the review where it was tested there was a significant difference in the wattage per channel which was shocking to me considering the amp was sent for a review. anyone had an issues?


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

All the Eleets amps I've ran there has always been tons of clean power, plenty of headroom for whatever I was running.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

NA$TY-TA said:


> I've ran the Eleets 5 channel and have the class D 5 channel in my car right now.
> 
> The Eleets 5 channel is a class A/B for the front and rear and real world power is about [email protected] ohm and the sub channel is class D and is about [email protected]
> 
> ...


I'm curious if you benched these amps to get their rated power? Not being confrontational, just curious... because if that class D outputs 1600w @2ohms then I'm VERY interested. Are the 4 fullrange channels bridgeable?


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

legend94 said:


> question on zuki eleets amps.
> 
> in the review where it was tested there was a significant difference in the wattage per channel which was shocking to me considering the amp was sent for a review. anyone had an issues?


If you read the same review I did, the reviewer goes on to say that it probably wouldn't have made a noticeable difference when producing music. 


On a side note, is the guy who reviewed the amp a member here? I know it said the amp was purchased by members here and a Phoenix Phorums contributions.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Bumping this back up...any word from Boostedrex? Any word on the new Zuki line?
-a


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

HardCoreDore said:


> If you read the same review I did, the reviewer goes on to say that it probably wouldn't have made a noticeable difference when producing music.



22 watt difference between channels in the price range these went for knowing it was going to be reviewed is shocking. 

Still waiting for a return email but Its been months so it must have gotten lost.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Don't care anymore...went with JL HD.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

It sad because the amps are quality but the customer service unless you know the maker seems to be lacking at best. Not just my opinion as I have read it from others too.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Boostedrex was very responsive, but has dissapeared. Hoping someone who knows him can chime in if he's OK and still involved with Zuki.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

firebri said:


> Don't care anymore...went with JL HD.


A fine choice, and the safest one of the group.

The HDs are fantastic amps and JL's customer service/support can't be beat. Enjoy.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> A fine choice, and the safest one of the group.
> 
> The HDs are fantastic amps and JL's customer service/support can't be beat. Enjoy.


X2... The JL Audio HD series is one of the few amplifiers that I would actually purchase again!

That says a lot coming from me because I have a LONG list of brands that I will NEVER purchase again.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I was told by Patrick not to test the output of my fake Brax Zuki. He said it would possibly kill the amp because it would keep going and going until it burned up or something like that. I will say this much, it was a power house and never seemed to run out of clean power. Maybe it was built be like an engine without a governor? It had 120a worth of fusing (or was it 160a?) either way...ended up having leaky caps shorting out the outputs.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ChrisB said:


> X2... The JL Audio HD series is one of the few amplifiers that I would actually purchase again!
> 
> That says a lot coming from me because I have a LONG list of brands that I will NEVER purchase again.


Meh, you hate EVERYTHING.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Meh, you hate EVERYTHING.


If I told you how many hours I spent hoping to hear something wrong with the JL Audio HD 900/5, you wouldn't believe me. Even some of my die hard friends who said full-range class D sounded weird to them couldn't tell the difference until I showed them. All of them thought I was still running an all Lunar setup, then freaked out when I showed them the tiny HD 900/5.

So, no, I don't hate EVERYTHING, just MOST things. :laugh:


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

ChrisB said:


> If I told you how many hours I spent hoping to hear something wrong with the JL Audio HD 900/5, you wouldn't believe me. Even some of my die hard friends who said full-range class D sounded weird to them couldn't tell the difference until I showed them. All of them thought I was still running an all Lunar setup, then freaked out when I showed them the tiny HD 900/5.
> 
> So, no, I don't hate EVERYTHING, just MOST things. :laugh:


What other class d amps have you used that are not as good as jl hd?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

They really are awesome little amps (the HDs). The only complaints I'd have are the plugs are crazy difficult to remove for installation, and they (gains and controls) can be difficult to adjust once installed, but really that's it. Other than that, it's a very fine product all around.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

legend94 said:


> What other class d amps have you used that are not as good as jl hd?


The Alpine PDX line is dead to me!


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Just got the 600/4 from SE the other day, the 1200/1 will be next. Still have a few months before the install...Doing my best to get quality components one piece at a time. I can say this for the HD, for as small as it is, it sure is heavy. It feels like you're holding a brick.

The amps were the final pieces of the puzzle. When we get our taxes back I will be buying a new Kia Soul, and then I will operate!

Kenwood 997
Morel Hybrid 602
Morel Ultimo 124
JBL MS-8
JL Audio HD 600/4
JL Audio HD 1200/1 

I will start a build thread when the time comes, so stay tuned...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah my gripes with the HD amps are the plugs and needing a whole set of allen wrenches to use to install one...and it might just have been the cheap primary wire I was using for the remote turn on, but I had to double the end up to keep it in the terminal.

I found nothing wrong with those amps, I too would buy them again...and probably will one day. A real nice amp from a company who has incredible customer service.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Great info on JL....now can we get back to talking about if anyone has heard from Zuki?


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

I guess for me it doesn't matter anymore. I do feel like if you're going to make a go in this industry, you not only need to make a good product, but you need to be there for your customers or potential customers. I have not had that experience with Zuki, and in the end, that helped me make my decision. I don't doubt that he makes a good product, but I expect more. No hard feelings...moving on.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

sunshinefc3s said:


> Great info on JL....now can we get back to talking about if anyone has heard from Zuki?


that made me lol


what if you buy one and it goes bad? how long might it take to get fixed :laugh:


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

legend94 said:


> that made me lol
> 
> 
> what if you buy one and it goes bad? how long might it take to get fixed :laugh:


Imagine Zuki goodness with HAT customer service.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Pitmaster said:


> Imagine Zuki goodness with HAT customer service.


Don't get me started on HAT. That's the owner that took a **** in my thread about the tweeters from an imagine set not being valuable. Lol. He made them!


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I've gotten responses from Zuki. He's still in business and still working on the new line.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

DBlevel said:


> I've gotten responses from Zuki. He's still in business and still working on the new line.


What's your turn around time on emails back from him?




Something that really pisses me off is that my old thread where Scott from HAt took a dump on my thread has been cleaned up. Guess I better watch my step as someone here clearly likes him.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Subscribed. I love my Zuki amp. Only amp I have with soul.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

is that a like 3 watt soul or 4 ??


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree JL hd are amazing! Solidly built and warranty is second to none and only minor gripe I have aswel is the plugs made me feel like terminals are gonna rip of the board but being a jl they wont


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Meh, you hate EVERYTHING.


I have to admit Chris, this literally made me lol. 



ChrisB said:


> So, no, I don't hate EVERYTHING, just MOST things. :laugh:





ChrisB said:


> The Alpine PDX line is dead to me!


^^^And that is the reason why. ^^^

We all have those stories of troublesome gear though, don't we?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Yeah my gripes with the HD amps are the plugs and needing a whole set of allen wrenches to use to install one...and it might just have been the cheap primary wire I was using for the remote turn on, but I had to double the end up to keep it in the terminal.
> 
> I found nothing wrong with those amps, I too would buy them again...and probably will one day. A real nice amp from a company who has incredible customer service.


They changed that a few years ago. My second set only needed two sizes. One for power/ground and one for speaker/remote.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

rton20s said:


> I have to admit Chris, this literally made me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three different Alpine PDX amplifiers, three noisy amplifiers. Now, I've had decent results with Alpine component speakers, head units, and subwoofers, just not the PDX amplifiers.

I need to get that MMATS in the car soon!


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Im in support of chris B ive had two pdx m12s with pops, mrx f35 with pops and mrx m110 with pops, all been tested on bench and different cars, no pops when amps changed but i have noticed class d amps do have a tiny on/off tick , but wat alpines have is definetley a pop. Ive had many alpines in the past with no problems but the new class has been terrible!


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Just FYI...started getting emails from Zuki. He's around.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

sunshinefc3s said:


> Just FYI...started getting emails from Zuki. He's around.


Does he go on three month long benders?


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

legend94 said:


> Does he go on three month long benders?


Smacks of AE .


----------



## Robertvon (Nov 25, 2012)

I know the OP has moved on to oanother amp but does anyone have any new updates on Zuki?

I'm wanting to buy a couple and it seems the website might let you complete the purchase but I want to make sure before I do so. Is what he has on site available to purchase or is there still a wait for his new line to be released before you receive an amp? 

Thanks ahead for any info!


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Others have said different, but I found any inquiries to Zuki took a long time to get an answer, and info was very lacking to say the least. It's obvious he's turning out some quality products, but there are far to many others out there to choose from to be left in the dark for months. I did eventually go with JL Audio HD amps, but I also got fast, detailed, and personal responses from Zed. Sorry Zuki.


----------



## Robertvon (Nov 25, 2012)

firebri said:


> Others have said different, but I found any inquiries to Zuki took a long time to get an answer, and info was very lacking to say the least. It's obvious he's turning out some quality products, but there are far to many others out there to choose from to be left in the dark for months. I did eventually go with JL Audio HD amps, but I also got fast, detailed, and personal responses from Zed. Sorry Zuki.


What was the deciding factor to go with JL Audio over Zed?


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Have a Morel Ultimo 4 ohm and needed 1000w...Minotaur only puts out 750w...Those Zeds are damn sexy though. He is a very informative guy to talk to as well...would definately recommend Zed without hesitation!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

e-mail him. 

tell him you were about to order 2 and wanted to make sure he had them.

Keep it simple and you will probably get a response.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

I emailed him months ago and advised him of my needs...he said that his new models would be best for my install. He said he would email me when they were available...last I heard...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

All this talk about the pdx amps having noise...mine has more of a screech when it turns on but noise floor is so low it isn't audible from the listening position. It's a 1st gen pdx5.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah, I don't think they are ready yet.

I meant the other guy who wanted to order two of current model.

If his new ones are ready in time, I may go with those vs the one I have.




firebri said:


> I emailed him months ago and advised him of my needs...he said that his new models would be best for my install. He said he would email me when they were available...last I heard...


----------



## Robertvon (Nov 25, 2012)

firebri said:


> Have a Morel Ultimo 4 ohm and needed 1000w...Minotaur only puts out 750w...Those Zeds are damn sexy though. He is a very informative guy to talk to as well...would definately recommend Zed without hesitation!


Thanks ...I will look more into Zed 



fredridge said:


> e-mail him.
> 
> tell him you were about to order 2 and wanted to make sure he had them.
> 
> Keep it simple and you will probably get a response.



I did a few months ago and days ago ....nothing yet on either of them and I asked if the amps were available 




Hillbilly SQ said:


> All this talk about the pdx amps having noise...mine has more of a screech when it turns on but noise floor is so low it isn't audible from the listening position. It's a 1st gen pdx5.



I had Alpine PDX's didnt like it and sold them 



fredridge said:


> yeah, I don't think they are ready yet.
> 
> I meant the other guy who wanted to order two of current model.
> 
> If his new ones are ready in time, I may go with those vs the one I have.


I'm interested and seeing the new ones also , thats why I was asking


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know. Zed still seems to have lots of issues and Zuki, well I have a hard time justifying spending my money on a company that lacks communication and any kind of presence. The very fact that this thread was started is enough info for me to stay away.

It sucks though, because both are USA based companies - but reliability, communication and customer service is paramount in my book.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Asking about the new ones is probably why he didn't respond.

I like Zuki. He is a good guy, with a really nice product. I have had nothing but good experiences with him and his product. 

And though we don't keep in touch a lot, after many years of conversations, I would consider him a friend. 

My experience with him is that he is kind of an "artist". He has a vision, knows what he wants and works to see that happen. He would like other people to enjoy his vision, but is not motivated by getting other people on board with his vision.

When it's time for him to reveal it, he will. If you want to enjoy it he is happy to share it with you, but I think to him it is more than a commodity, it is his vision.

For many that does not work, but I don't think he is trying to build an empire, just fulfill his visions and sharing them with others.... selling them helps support that vision.

The original Eleets is probably my favorite amp. Simple, classic design and did everything it was supposed to. 



Robertvon said:


> I'm interested and seeing the new ones also , thats why I was asking


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

fredridge said:


> Asking about the new ones is probably why he didn't respond.
> 
> I like Zuki. He is a good guy, with a really nice product. I have had nothing but good experiences with him and his product.
> 
> ...


Excellent! This is WHY I want a Zuki. I want to have a unique product that is not mass market. Exactly the reason I will never run a JL HD amp, or a PDX, or drive a grey Audi or BMW. Its not for everyone, but there are a few out there like me. We are his target market. 

Gawd I'm so sick of all the HD and PDX talk in this thread. Nobody gives a sh!t. Enjoy listening to your warranty and excellent customer service. I'll enjoy my amp in the meantime.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

You can't enjoy what hasn't been produced...it was months ago that I inquired about his amps. I'll email you when they're ready doesn't fly while your in need of an amp to drive your speakers. I wish you luck. Peace out.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

firebri said:


> Others have said different, but I found any inquiries to Zuki took a long time to get an answer, and info was very lacking to say the least. It's obvious he's turning out some quality products, but there are far to many others out there to choose from to be left in the dark for months. I did eventually go with JL Audio HD amps, but I also got fast, detailed, and personal responses from Zed. Sorry Zuki.



I've emailed Zed Audio twice in the past month and still haven't gotten a response :mean:


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

DBlevel said:


> I've emailed Zed Audio twice in the past month and still haven't gotten a response :mean:





> You can't enjoy what hasn't been produced...it was months ago that I inquired about his amps. I'll email you when they're ready doesn't fly while your in need of an amp to drive your speakers. I wish you luck. Peace out.


This is what I am talking about. Look I like esoteric and not-the-run-of-the-mill gear too, but not at this expense. Best of luck.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

sunshinefc3s said:


> Enjoy listening to your warranty and excellent customer service. I'll enjoy my amp in the meantime.


You mean the amp that isn't ready yet, hasn't been for months, no one knows when it will be ready or seems to know for sure if you can even buy a "current model" from him right now ?? Funny how the people with JL and Alpine can enjoy their warranty and customer service WHILE enjoying the amp they were actually able to purchase when they wanted to purchase it, whereas there is a 4 page long thread about Zuki asking if they are even still in business or if the amps are even still for sale. I've never seen one of these threads about JL or Alpine. Enjoy your wait.....


----------



## AtlasMick (May 24, 2014)

I went for Zed amps myself. I never emailed him, instead I just called. You need to go to the updates page to get his new number and sometimes his wife answers but I've never had trouble getting through. He had everything in stock that I wanted. 

I bought three amps from him, two work flawlessly despite constant bashing(2 ohms with regular clipping). I believe I burned one up from sending clipped signal to it but it was only $20 to fix after sending into Zed, no problems since/yet(only been a couple weeks). Pretty sure you can't beat the performance of the Zed amps for their price.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

AtlasMick said:


> I went for Zed amps myself. I never emailed him, instead I just called. You need to go to the updates page to get his new number and sometimes his wife answers but I've never had trouble getting through. He had everything in stock that I wanted.
> 
> I bought three amps from him, two work flawlessly despite constant bashing(2 ohms with regular clipping). I believe I burned one up from sending clipped signal to it but it was only $20 to fix after sending into Zed, no problems since/yet(only been a couple weeks). Pretty sure you can't beat the performance of the Zed amps for their price.


As much as Mantz' legacy means to the car audio world, I just don't think I could trust his newer stuff. Yes, some of it works flawlessly, but there are quite a few neg reviews on here about his new stuff and complaints of his customer service after the sale. On his on website none of his amps are rated above 3 stars. Obviously, these numbers are skewed b/c people who feel jilted are more likely to give a very negative review. However, if I were him, I"d remove the option to review the amps from the site. It makes him look bad.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

squeak9798 said:


> You mean the amp that isn't ready yet, hasn't been for months, no one knows when it will be ready or seems to know for sure if you can even buy a "current model" from him right now ?? Funny how the people with JL and Alpine can enjoy their warranty and customer service WHILE enjoying the amp they were actually able to purchase when they wanted to purchase it, whereas there is a 4 page long thread about Zuki asking if they are even still in business or if the amps are even still for sale. I've never seen one of these threads about JL or Alpine. Enjoy your wait.....


Yeah that's the amp I mean. As discussed, its art, and there are people who are willing to wait for an artist to finish his work. 

You all expect a niche/specialty product to carry with it premium mass produced and mass marketed benefits. It ain't gonna happen. If that is not for you, fine. That's the beauty of the free market, there are lots of options for everyone. But all this bitching in this thread suggests to me that you guys are just butt hurt about wanting something and not getting instant gratification. Instead, you bought a silver metal rectangle that came packaged in a glossy cardboard rectangle. Congrats. Move along. 
-a


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I wonder if he's going to have the same "top secret" stickers on the heatsink to keep people from photographing the board? That got kind of silly last time...


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

I won't know. I'll be too busy basking in the glow of my JL Audio HD's awesomeness!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

legend94 said:


> 22 watt difference between channels in the price range these went for knowing it was going to be reviewed is shocking.
> 
> Still waiting for a return email but Its been months so it must have gotten lost.


Not often I quote myself. 

Anyways still no response. I do want to point out again there was a 22 watt difference between 2 of the 4 channels?!

This knowing it was going to be reviewed.

Artwork you say?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

In all fairness, how audible was that difference? Less than 1dB? Less than .5dB? What about once you level match? Will any of this matter? Sure, it could be matched closer but at the end of the day it's a non-issue.


----------



## Nazprerunner (Feb 13, 2015)

Is he still producing amps? 
His website is still up, Iv sent him emails and it's been four months no replies. I purchased a temporary five channel amp. But may just end up getting a leviathan, to power a full morel system.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

I just bought two amps off of him. A two channel and a five channel.

I don't think he is still making amps, the five channel I bought is a one of a kind, 5 channels, all A/B. He said it was a scratch and dent amp. The other is the twin to the custom Chrome 2 channel I bought from s friend on there. It is a high power 2 channel, 300.2; it has a chrome finish.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Get the Leviathan. I gave up on Zuki a long time ago and went with a pair of JL Audio HD's. There are some on here who will defend his slow and artful approach, but as you can see by the age of this thread, the slow part has ran it's course. There are too many other fine products available to sit and wait forever for your amp.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Nazprerunner said:


> Is he still producing amps?
> His website is still up, Iv sent him emails and it's been four months no replies. I purchased a temporary five channel amp. But may just end up getting a leviathan, to power a full morel system.


_If_ he is still making amps, if you're getting this before you buy, what kind of service do you expect after you buy if you have problems?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

gckless said:


> _If_ he is still making amps, if you're getting this before you buy, what kind of service do you expect after you buy if you have problems?


You get an amp that can either be repaired by a 3rd party or be tossed in the can. I don't trust Zuki as far as I can throw them anymore.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You get an amp that can either be repaired by a 3rd party or be tossed in the can. I don't trust Zuki as far as I can throw them anymore.



Be happy, at least yours didn't catch on fire like Sam's did!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

ChrisB said:


> Be happy, at least yours didn't catch on fire like Sam's did!


Are you joking? which model was it?

I know you have had issues with the alpine amps but i got one that i really like. Which I am glad because the jl hds were going to be next on the list.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

legend94 said:


> Are you joking? which model was it?
> 
> I know you have had issues with the alpine amps but i got one that i really like. Which I am glad because the jl hds were going to be next on the list.


It was the chrome 2ch iirc. He had it bridged to a sub but found out you can't bridge it at any load. Not even 8 ohms. My fake Brax blew the outputs when I bridged it. The diagram to bridge it was opposite of anything I've ever seen also. It said to use the two inner terminals instead the outer terminals like every other amp I've owned with 2 channels or more. As much as I'd like to buy that amp back from Carl to use as a midbass and midrange amp I just don't know if I can trust it. His Father-In-Law fixes electronics and it got in the bunch he sent to someone he knows in the business because he was overloaded at the moment. He said if it wasn't "decently put together" he would have scrapped it. Carl didn't go into detail what exactly got done to it but it's a lot better than it was when I was using it. Better parts used in the repair I guess. And the guy that did the work on it didn't know wtf I did to it to cause those caps to leak and short out the outputs. Musta been some junky parts used originally. With the endless headroom this thing had it was a joy to own while it was working. Oh well, I'm on the Mosconi train now...WOO WOO!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

legend94 said:


> Are you joking? which model was it?
> 
> I know you have had issues with the alpine amps but i got one that i really like. Which I am glad because the jl hds were going to be next on the list.


He had one of the custom Eleets that caught on fire. I don't remember all the details, but I do remember the fire part.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, I think I have that amp. It was fixed by Patrick.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

That 2ch should rock as a dedicated midbass amp...


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That 2ch should rock as a dedicated midbass amp...



I will actually have two of them; one for midbass, and one for two SI MK IV subs.
I was disappointed to learn that I can't bridge these amps, but I'll put them to good use.


----------



## firebri (Mar 14, 2014)

Just a quick immature post. I'm jamming out to my JL HD's, and new Zuki's are nowhere in sight. Keep waiting suckers.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I had the Zuki 10 channel. Absolutely loved the amplifier but never had a chance to fully implement its entire ability. What I did use of it was extremely impressive. Very powerful and dead quiet, above par SQ compared to alot of the others available and the service/communication with Patrick was always timely. The man knows his stuff for sure and is a wealth of knowledge! He has been in this game a very long time and builds amplifiers that guys who love Car Audio would enjoy.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

firebri said:


> Just a quick immature post. I'm jamming out to my JL HD's, and new Zuki's are nowhere in sight. Keep waiting suckers.


I still have yet to install my MMATS HIFI-6150D that I've owned since November 2013. :laugh: But hey, at least I have a 6 channel amplifier that can be bridged.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

firebri said:


> Just a quick immature post. I'm jamming out to my JL HD's, and new Zuki's are nowhere in sight. Keep waiting suckers.


I got my hands on a Eleets5, and all I can say is....sooo...worth...it. Keep on hatin.


----------

